# External filter problem!!



## Nicolasturtles (May 21, 2013)

Hi,

I have inherited two turtles , they came with a tank that they are in now, a rock and a uv bulb, I researched hard and found out that they are ouachita map turtles. 
The first thing that I did was buy a filter, a basking ramp, heat lamp and more adequate uv lights. 

I then covered the tank with a dark back ground to conceal them as they were so skittish, I have improved their lifestyle drastically but I want to do more for them. 

I haven't got a lot of money to spare so I thought if buy an external filter next as I have realised that these girls are messy!! Then a larger tank, then the decor... Aquatic plants, pebbles, places to hide, larger basking surface area. 

Anyway, I now have the external filter and as a virgin to aquatics I have no idea what's wrong with it or how to remedy it. 

The instructions it came with were so confusing and vague, obviously a bad translation from the original and there was no appropriate trouble shooters, but through the help of the Internet I managed to piece it together, but the water isn't being siphoned up the dirt tube no matter how many times I prime it, and the filter just isn't filling up enough for it to go right through to the spray tube. 

I have tried filling up the filter turning it on then priming it, priming it first of all with out it connected to the mains then turning it on, raising the filter so the pipes are more level for the water to travel through, and pulling the tubes up higher so they are more stretched out.... 

Any ideas.... Anything will be gratefully appreciated

Nicola

Oh my profile picture is how it's set up with the non working filter for anyone who wants a visual. Thanks


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

It might help if you say what model of filter is it. Are all the tubes nice and tight so there's no air getting in?


----------



## Nicolasturtles (May 21, 2013)

The filter is from all ponds solutions, it was rated quite highly in the practical fish keeping mag... Its the Aquarium External Filter 1000 L/H
link
All Pond Solutions - 1000EF Aquarium External Filter - All Pond Solutions

every thing is tightly fitted, and as far as I am capable has been assembled to the best of my ability. 

Thanks


----------



## Frosty2532 (Nov 30, 2010)

Nicolasturtles said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have inherited two turtles , they came with a tank that they are in now, a rock and a uv bulb, I researched hard and found out that they are ouachita map turtles.
> The first thing that I did was buy a filter, a basking ramp, heat lamp and more adequate uv lights.
> ...



Hi Nicola, the filter looks ideal for our turtles. When you say priming the filter; does this mean that you have tipped water into the canister and then put the lid on? Have you tried emptying the canister of water and then, making sure the top is securely fitted, place the filter on the floor, and then suck on the exit tube from the filter. This will siphon water from the tank and will ensure the filter canister is full as well as the suction hose from the thank to the filter. Place the exit tube from the filter above the surface of your tank and switch the filter on. This should now pump water from the canister to your tank, which will then cause the dirty water from your tank to be drawn into the filter. You need to make sure the hose to the filter and the filter canister are full of water for this to work. Let me know if this does not work.

Steve


----------



## Nicolasturtles (May 21, 2013)

Thank you for helping me out!! 
When I say priming I mean pushing the button on the filter to suck the water up into the filter... 
I've tried all what you have suggested but it's still not working.... 
I have tried calling the company I bought it from but it's an automated message, so I'm just waiting back to hear from them via email... 

Maybe my tank is too low to allow for gravity to do its thing? Or the tubes are too long? I don't know, and I'm dot want to cut any pipe work just yet when I'm really unsure!!!


----------



## Bicester Exotics (Mar 17, 2013)

Nicolasturtles said:


> Thank you for helping me out!!
> When I say priming I mean pushing the button on the filter to suck the water up into the filter...
> I've tried all what you have suggested but it's still not working....
> I have tried calling the company I bought it from but it's an automated message, so I'm just waiting back to hear from them via email...
> ...


Is there an o ring seal fitted between the motor top and the filter canister? Also, make sure that you have not got the hoses connected up the wrong way round. Also, is the water in the tank deep enough to make sure air is not sucked into the hose from the surface of the tank?

Steve :2thumb:


----------



## Nicolasturtles (May 21, 2013)

Hiya, thanks for helping out

The water was not deep enough!! I tested it in my aquarium and it worked perfectly!
I am saving for a larger tank next so I guess I will have to wait a month or so until I can use it and change their water every two days to clean it

Thanks again


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Do you have a bigger clearer picture of the turtles and the tank? Instead of buying a glass tank have you thought about a plasterer's bath/large plastic tub. There are some for sale on eBay which are near enough 2' deep and considerably cheaper than a tank.

If you can post some pictures of their heads, tails and front claws we can give a positive id and possibly sex them.

It may be better to do this in the main Shelled section where more people seem to lurk!


----------



## Nicolasturtles (May 21, 2013)

Stephen P said:


> Do you have a bigger clearer picture of the turtles and the tank? Instead of buying a glass tank have you thought about a plasterer's bath/large plastic tub. There are some for sale on eBay which are near enough 2' deep and considerably cheaper than a tank.
> 
> If you can post some pictures of their heads, tails and front claws we can give a positive id and possibly sex them.
> 
> It may be better to do this in the main Shelled section where more people seem to lurk!



Thank you!!
I'm heading over there now, and great advice about the tubs, I checked them out and they its a good idea! Thanks


----------

